# 520 update



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

I have been working on my 520 every night tearing things apart. Finally going back together now!. I rebuilt the torsion seat, replaced hydraulic & power steering hoses, cleaned the fuel tank, repaired the fuel tank sender, cleaned and painted the air cleaner, replaced the thermostat & all water related gaskets, seals & hoses, replaced the battery cables & did a lot of cleaning the last few days. I spent 2 hours with a 3000 psi pressure washer this morning and to my amazement the paint job I did over 30 years ago held up! I made a trip to John Deere 30 miles away and bought power steering oil & a tank sender gasket & ordered a few things today. Next week I will start taking dents out of the hood, replace the grill screens, replace the steering bushing, install the new tach & gauges, change power steering oil & hydraulic oil, install the new steering wheel & put the battery box & seat back on. This labor of love is turning into a second job but I am enjoying myself.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Like they say..if your gonner do it do it right by the read and pic your are .
Keep up dates coming.


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

Having trouble with pictures deleting


----------

